
Edward Snowden: ‘Governments can reduce our dignity to that of tagged animals’ - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/03/edward-snowden-assassination-complex-governments-tagged-animals-drone-warfare-whistleblower
======
progressive_dad
I've often thought it would be an interesting experiment to drop cheap GPS
units into the bags of the homeless and create an online tracking system.

~~~
thatcat
sounds like the obama phone program

[http://www.obamaphone.com/](http://www.obamaphone.com/)

------
datalist
I do not like such comparisons, as it (like animals) leaves the impression
that such actions are just fine with anybody besides humans.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Generally tagging animals is benevolent, though - scientists use RF tags to
track animals in order to improve our understanding of population numbers,
range, etc. So for me Snowden's analogy is a bit odd, if we tagged animals to
make them easier for hunters to find, it would resonate more.

